# Suggestions for a unicorn name?



## Voadam (May 22, 2011)

Anybody have suggestions for an appropriate sounding unicorn name I could use in a game for my six-year old son?


----------



## NewJeffCT (May 22, 2011)

In a fantastic campaign where I was a player many moons ago, a unicorn named *Morning Frost* made a memorable appearance as an ally in a climactic battle early in the campaign...

And, as an homage to that great campaign, I DM'd a campaign that had an early climactic battle in a similar setting where the PCs also had a unicorn ally.  Only this unicorn was named *Dawnstrider*...

You're welcome to use either one.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2011)

I remember the Piers Anthony book series: apprentice adept there was something to do with battling wits with a unicorn, but i cannot remember the name of it.


----------



## Aeolius (May 22, 2011)

Amalthea.... or Charlie.


----------



## Diamond Cross (May 22, 2011)

Mystical Unicorn: Legends Of The Unicorn - The German Unicorn


----------



## Aberzanzorax (May 22, 2011)

I like either _Valiant_ or _Mr. Pointy_.


----------



## the Jester (May 22, 2011)

Rainbow.


----------



## Crothian (May 22, 2011)

Uni, the orginal D&D name for a unicorn.


----------



## IronWolf (May 22, 2011)

Crothian said:


> Uni, the orginal D&D name for a unicorn.




Seconded!


----------



## Mark CMG (May 22, 2011)

Pokey.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 22, 2011)

Candy Mountain, Charlie, Candy Mountain!


----------



## Jared Rascher (May 22, 2011)

Stormblade Blooddrinker, which is actually a bad Common translation of the Sylvan "He Likes to Sleep in Grassy Pastures During the Rain and Live Off of Sap."


----------



## Pinotage (May 22, 2011)

The unicorns over at the Prismatic Wars game here are called:

Darona 
Dreamopora
Fireunico 
Flaketa
Graxory 
Starlight  
Yokahna 
Zuzux 

Don't know if those are common names or not.

Pinotage


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 22, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> Pokey.



FIFY.


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 22, 2011)

Glitter
Sparkle
Mist
Cloud
Puff
Feather
Ghost
Shadow

and
Bloodspike the Malevolent


----------



## Klaus (May 22, 2011)

Swift Wind!


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 22, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I remember the Piers Anthony book series: apprentice adept there was something to do with battling wits with a unicorn, but i cannot remember the name of it.




I have no clue.  I picked up the first book in the series right before I got tired of piers anthony and never read it.

Thankfully you are not. Asking for a name of a unicorn from Xanth cause then it would have a horrible horrible pun attached... and a bunch of creepy men chasing after teenaged girls while asking them what color underwear they wear.


As far as unicorn names go, here are my suggestions.  

Silver
Sun Beam
Moon Beam
Thunder
Moon star
Papoose 
Barbaro
Rocinante
Sampson
Incitatus
Gold Dust Glitter
Twilight sparkle
Rainbow sparkle

In fact anything with Sparkle, glitter or beam in it. Hmm...  * Sparkle Glitter Beam* !


----------



## Mark CMG (May 22, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> FIFY.





Nicely done.  (Must wait 24 hours . . .)

Kids like to champion an underdog, so I think this unicorn possibly being the slowest and nicknamed "Pokey" by the other unicorns works on one level (it also might give some background and a reason why this particular unicorn forsakes other unicorns to be with the kids' PCs), while the name having a double meaning works on a second level.  Plus, kids love silly puns.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (May 22, 2011)

Use donkeyhorse syndrome to your advantage-- and teach vocabulary while you're at it!
Here's a quick random unicorn name generator, though it seems to skew male.  Maybe swap out "beard" for "locks" for the lady unicorns.

```
Roll 1d8 four times:

d8  (1st)     (2nd)     "THE"    (3rd)          (4th)

1   Silver     hoof               Dark          breaker
2   Wind       beard              Fiend         slasher
3   Moon       mane               Fear          slayer
4   Gold       withers            Sorrow        ender
5   White      horn               Woe           sunderer
6   Light      leg                Ruin          crusher
7   Storm      song               Terror        piercer
8   Star       charger            Night         render
```


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 22, 2011)

Oh, but be careful when searching for an image of a unicorn horn. You might get this:


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (May 22, 2011)

WHY OH WHY does it look like a... tentacle... extruding horribly from her forehead?
Why isn't it white and silver with rainbow sparkles like a real unicorm?


----------



## Wild Gazebo (May 22, 2011)

Gary.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> I have no clue.  I picked up the first book in the series right before I got tired of piers anthony and never read it.
> 
> Thankfully you are not. Asking for a name of a unicorn from Xanth cause then it would have a horrible horrible pun attached... and a bunch of creepy men chasing after teenaged girls while asking them what color underwear they wear.




apprentice adept is different then Xanth- more serious and grown up- i don't remember any puns being that series


----------



## Janx (May 23, 2011)

If its a stallion, Guy Pierce.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2011)

Janx said:


> If its a stallion, Guy Pierce.




what if a filly, mere or gelded?


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 23, 2011)

This requires a nice compound name, like PokeyHeadHorse, or narwhalhorse.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2011)

Theo R Cwithin said:


> Use donkeyhorse syndrome to your advantage-- and teach vocabulary while you're at it!
> Here's a quick random unicorn name generator, though it seems to skew male.  Maybe swap out "beard" for "locks" for the lady unicorns.
> 
> ```
> ...




just for grins then .. .. .. .. Silver charger rune render. Interesting.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2011)

Klaus said:


> Swift Wind!





is it a pegacorn or an einhornsus ?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2011)

KnightErrantJR said:


> Stormblade Blooddrinker, which is actually a bad Common translation of the Sylvan "He Likes to Sleep in Grassy Pastures During the Rain and Live Off of Sap."




heh-if this was not for a child, i would recommend that.



Relique du Madde said:


> I picked up the first book in the series right before I got tired of piers anthony and never read it.
> 
> Thankfully you are not. Asking for a name of a unicorn from Xanth cause then it would have a horrible horrible pun attached... and a bunch of creepy men chasing after teenaged girls while asking them what color underwear they wear.




I just googled Piers Anthony and saw a bit on a book called firefly-I won't go into details, but that which I read was twisted. I understand now.


----------



## Dragonhelm (May 23, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> what if a filly, mere or gelded?




I believe that would be a filly, mare, or gelding.  

Ah, the good old days on the farm.


----------



## pawsplay (May 23, 2011)

Obviously, this is an opportunity to misappropriate real world mythology. Alicorn and Kiren spring to mind.


----------



## Janx (May 23, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> what if a filly, mere or gelded?




well, if it's horn be blunted, Macy Gray.


----------



## Ulrick (May 23, 2011)

Traditional
Sable
Majestic
Riverwind
Shadowfax
Aurora
Wintershade
Thundersprite

Biblical
Eve
Jael
Rebekah
Sapphira
Hannah
Tabitha

Neither
T'sais or T'sain
Bill
Spike
Freudian Slip
Gotterdammerung


----------



## NewJeffCT (May 24, 2011)

Ulrick said:


> Traditional
> Sable
> Majestic
> Riverwind
> ...




I like Wintershade.  Riverwind will always be the ranger from the original Dragonlance series to me.


----------



## NewJeffCT (May 24, 2011)

Theo R Cwithin said:


> Use donkeyhorse syndrome to your advantage-- and teach vocabulary while you're at it!
> Here's a quick random unicorn name generator, though it seems to skew male.  Maybe swap out "beard" for "locks" for the lady unicorns.
> 
> ```
> ...




I like the table!   Silverhoof the Darkbreaker.  Moonsong the Fiendslasher.

I'd give you XP, but I need to spread it around more first.


----------



## Stormonu (May 24, 2011)

hmm, the only unicorn I ever had named in a campaign was called Christine.


----------



## CAFRedblade (May 24, 2011)

You could use the names from the recent reboot of My Little Pony.
I'm sure there would be some that would be appropriate.

Update to include link to Wikipedia article with details 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Little_Pony_Friendship_is_Magic


----------



## Aeolius (May 24, 2011)

Chuck.


----------



## Heathen72 (May 30, 2011)

My Paladin's Unicorn Warhorse from when I was a kid was called Tysyana. I freed her from service after many years because she had been so great, basically. It would hearten me if she found another master to care for (and mentor) somewhere in another realm.

(that 360 yard teleport was such a get out of Jail free card!)


----------



## Aberzanzorax (May 30, 2011)

Serendipity

(teaches vocab and fits if you use DM Deus Ex Machinas in game).


----------



## Aeolius (May 30, 2011)

I thought Serendipity was a dragon...


----------



## jbear (May 30, 2011)

My five year old son said he would call his unicorn 'Leon'. Translated to english: 'Lion'. 

I asked him twice. He seemed pretty sure about it.

If you use music, this can be the theme song: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dk3iik_GPZE&feature=related]YouTube - ‪Unicorn Song - Agnes - Despicable Me‬‏[/ame]


----------



## falcarrion (May 30, 2011)

Glitterhorn


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 30, 2011)

Glue?


----------



## The Shaman (May 30, 2011)

Vulgar.


Hey, kid's gotta grow up sometime.


----------



## TwoSix (Jun 1, 2011)

Dragonhelm said:


> I believe that would be a filly, mare, or gelding.
> 
> Ah, the good old days on the farm.




Gelding a unicorn is how commoners get to 20th level.


----------



## Impeesa (Jun 2, 2011)

Applejack?
Twilight Sparkle?
Rainbow Dash?



I definitely have no idea where these names are from.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 2, 2011)

World's most destructive unicorn = Antimatterhorn!


----------



## C_M2008 (Jun 2, 2011)

Medium rare?

Pork-chop?

Good with BBQ sauce?


----------



## bouncyhead (Jun 2, 2011)

Hyrum Hornyhorse?


----------

